

Running Colossal Cave Adventure on a PDP-11/34 [video] - beagle3
http://www.nycresistor.com/2014/06/02/get-lamp/

======
StephenFalken
The video of that rescued, repaired and running PDP-11/34 just created the
coziest feeling inside my mind. There is something magical about those old
Digital PDP machines that were so deeply related to the development of UNIX
and C. It just makes you want to simulate every little bit of it and somehow
make it last forever. It's too precious to be lost in time.

------
Maakuth
That Flickr video widget didn't work the last time, when they salvaged the
thing, and it doesn't work now. I do have Flash, but it just displays a black
box. Does anyone know a workaround?

------
Graham24
that's nothing, I saw that running on a ICL2966 at the National Computer
Museum the other week.

